# Happy hour è il titolo giusto



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2019)

*Happy hour è il titolo giusto*

Ultimamente ho percepito un risentimento nei confronti di Milano e dei milanesi.
Ovviamente sui social, nei rapporti diretti  nessuno può essere ridotto a uno stereotipo.
Non che non ci siano sempre stati pregiudizi sui milanesi, da ragazza eravamo più o meno equiparate allo stereotipo de “le svedesi” ovvero a sessualmente facili.
Storica è la rivalità con Roma.
Ma ultimamente ho letto vera rabbia nei confronti degli happy hour milanesi, espressa da chi non si fa mancare il vero spritz giornaliero con stuzzichini.
Addirittura ho letto odio se qualcuno, non milanese, ha osato dire che la raccolta dell’immondizia a Milano funziona o che i mezzi pubblici sono abbastanza frequenti ecc.
Chiedo ai NON milanesi, voi che pensate?
Voglio dire vedete Milano come descritta dal Cumenda dei Vanzina, così come gli americani vedono l’Italia come il paese del dolce far niente? Percepite Milano come un luogo diverso?


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2019)

ti rispondo tra un 6 mesi.  attualmente sono favorevole alla deportazione di chiunque abbia a che fare con la pubblica amministrazione comunale milanese in Sud Sudan


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2019)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] prima di aprire 3d su Milano che indispongono il nostro admin dovresti consultarmi 
Scherzi sempre con il fuoco


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2019)

Ma esistono ancora i milanesi?
I locali son pieni di giargiana e turisti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ prima di aprire 3d su Milano che indispongono il nostro admin dovresti consultarmi
> Scherzi sempre con il fuoco


:carneval::rotfl: Ma al nostro admin non va bene nessuno


----------



## Irrisoluto (10 Luglio 2019)

Qui (a Parigi) l'happy hour significa semplicemente che una pinta di birra la paghi 5 euro invece di 8


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval::rotfl: Ma al nostro admin non va bene nessuno


Ma se è così buono


----------



## Lara3 (10 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho percepito un risentimento nei confronti di Milano e dei milanesi.
> Ovviamente sui social, nei rapporti diretti  nessuno può essere ridotto a uno stereotipo.
> Non che non ci siano sempre stati pregiudizi sui milanesi, da ragazza eravamo più o meno equiparate allo stereotipo de “le svedesi” ovvero a sessualmente facili.
> Storica è la rivalità con Roma.
> ...


Conosco abbastanza bene Milano e da ex residente posso solo dire che i servizi sono da migliorare. 
Non saprei cosa farmi dell’aperitivo se i mezzi pubblici non sono puntuali. Mi piacerebbe non vedere i topi in pieno giorno nei parchi pubblici. Sono sparite le aiuole a Milano ? Un fiore, un po’ di erba ben tagliata...
Oserei dire che mi piacerebbero le strade pulite, senza escrementi e senza buchi.
Forse chiedo troppo ?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Conosco abbastanza bene Milano e da ex residente posso solo dire che i servizi sono da migliorare.
> Non saprei cosa farmi dell’aperitivo se i mezzi pubblici non sono puntuali. Mi piacerebbe non vedere i topi in pieno giorno nei parchi pubblici. Sono sparite le aiuole a Milano ? Un fiore, un po’ di erba ben tagliata...
> Oserei dire che mi piacerebbero le strade pulite, senza escrementi e senza buchi.
> Forse chiedo troppo ?


Mai visto nulla del genere.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval::rotfl: Ma al nostro admin non va bene nessuno


questa è la vera democrazia


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa è la vera democrazia


:rotfl:


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai visto nulla del genere.


Vieni al Corvetto...


----------



## Vera (10 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho percepito un risentimento nei confronti di Milano e dei milanesi.
> Ovviamente sui social, nei rapporti diretti  nessuno può essere ridotto a uno stereotipo.
> Non che non ci siano sempre stati pregiudizi sui milanesi, da ragazza eravamo più o meno equiparate allo stereotipo de “le svedesi” ovvero a sessualmente facili.
> Storica è la rivalità con Roma.
> ...


Non lo percepisco come un luogo diverso. Mi piace presa a piccole dosi. Non vorrei viverci. E non ho grande simpatia per i milanesi, in genere. Ok, grazie a tutti, è stato bello, addio ahahah


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2019)

I locali del centro e semicentro a Milano all'ora dell'aperitivo sono pieni di gruppi di ragazze.
Quando ero più giovane di adesso, circa 30 anni fa, ovvero il tempo che fa sì che un'auto diventi d'epoca, il problema più importante https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgTKT72-rV0.  era quello di far uscire le ragazze in compagnia.
La frase solita, consueta e insopportabile per un contenitore di ormoni semovente era "Sì, ma chi c'è?", a cui faceva il coro quella della madre di lei che concludeva "Sarai mica sempre tu da sola con 7237,5 maschi?".
Le ragazze uscivano solo se era disponibile un numero congruo e coerente di individui dello stesso genere, per cui noi si barava sempre con la prima che si invitava.
Poi a una certa ora le. donne avevano il coprifuoco e la città diventava dominio assoluto dei maschi, senza grande gioia però.
Le discoteche raccoglievano le adolescenti la domenica pomeriggio e i giovani e meno giovani la sera, l'aperitivo, l'apericena, l'APE non esistevano, si andava per birrerie o per locali fumosi, puzzolenti e abbastanza squallidi dove trovare una ragazza sola che non fosse la cameriera era un'impresa, un gruppo di ragazze sole un mito che richiamava i paesi del nord Europa.
Oggi è uno spettacolo: vedi ragazze in gruppi di ragazze, ragazze in due, ragazze da sole, donne, donne in due, gruppi di donne. E tutte belle, tutte vestite bene, tutte allegre. 
Che è successo?
Basta ascoltarle e lo capisci. Tante parlano lingue straniere. Tedesco, inglese, francese, calabrese.
Sono studentesse che abitano a Milano per seguire l'università, sono qui per l'Erasmus, sono modelle straniere, ricercatrici, lavoratrici, turiste, tutta gente che viene da fuori.
Milano si è riempita di donne. Se fossi volgare, e lo sono, di fighe e fighette.
Almeno in centro e nei posti dove ci sono i locali fighi (anche loro)  e gli appartamenti ammobiliati (per niente fighi, di solito).
Poi esci, vai in periferia e trovi solo uomini. Come una volta, direte?
Ma anche qui di milanesi manco l'ombra. Stranieri, tanti. Poi ci sono i meridionali e i figli dei meridionali. 
Lo capisci anche dai negozi. Macellerie islamiche unite a Caseifici pugliesi e in mezzo un vecchio negozio di arredamento che non si sa bene più cosa venda.
Cerchi una michetta e devi andare fino a Sesto Ulteriano dove resiste un vecchio forno dove ancora qualche cliente autoctono in via di estinzione richiede la michetta vuota, e la chiama proprio così, mica rosetta.
"Signore mio, Sciur, la faccio per lei, come la vor lé".
Il vecchio ex milanese  compra le michetta, la nasconde dentro la borsa del super portata apposta, esce dal negozio guardandosi attorno per controllare che nessuno lo veda e pensi male e si avvia fischiettando Celentano verso casa.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho percepito un risentimento nei confronti di Milano e dei milanesi.
> Ovviamente sui social, nei rapporti diretti  nessuno può essere ridotto a uno stereotipo.
> Non che non ci siano sempre stati pregiudizi sui milanesi, da ragazza eravamo più o meno equiparate allo stereotipo de “le svedesi” ovvero a sessualmente facili.
> Storica è la rivalità con Roma.
> ...


Più che altro è lo stereotipo della città, della metropoli.
L'Italia fino ad alcuni decenni fa, era un paese di paesi, tutte con le piccole differenze, anche nelle declinazioni di un dialetto nel raggio di pochi chilometri. Le grandi città erano quelle delle grandi opportunità (di studio, di lavoro) anche quelle di qualche grande evento (una mostra, un concerto) e a capo nel nord Italia c'è sempre stata Milano.
Personalmente non ho nulla contro i milanesi ne ho alcun risentimento verso Milano, non so come e da chi tu l'abbia percepito. Parlando di città, e non di persone, mi trasmette un senso di grigiore, ma è qualcosa di personale, una sensazione superficiale perchè non ci vivo. Allo stesso modo, sempre per sensazione personale e superficiale Siena mi trasmette un senso di musica. 
Tu da milanese se dovessi descrivere l'anima di Milano cosa diresti?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I locali del centro e semicentro a Milano all'ora dell'aperitivo sono pieni di gruppi di ragazze.
> Quando ero più giovane di adesso, circa 30 anni fa, ovvero il tempo che fa sì che un'auto diventi d'epoca, il problema più importante https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgTKT72-rV0.  era quello di far uscire le ragazze in compagnia.
> La frase solita, consueta e insopportabile per un contenitore di ormoni semovente era "Sì, ma chi c'è?", a cui faceva il coro quella della madre di lei che concludeva "Sarai mica sempre tu da sola con 7237,5 maschi?".
> Le ragazze uscivano solo se era disponibile un numero congruo e coerente di individui dello stesso genere, per cui noi si barava sempre con la prima che si invitava.
> ...


:mexican:
Il mio panettiere, quello che non trovava lavoranti, ha ceduto a una giovane coppia lituana che parla benissimo italiano. Sono simpatici e fanno lo stesso pane buonissimo, comprese le michette (mi raccomando le E aperta! Non sono rosette, con la E chiusa)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che altro è lo stereotipo della città, della metropoli.
> L'Italia fino ad alcuni decenni fa, era un paese di paesi, tutte con le piccole differenze, anche nelle declinazioni di un dialetto nel raggio di pochi chilometri. Le grandi città erano quelle delle grandi opportunità (di studio, di lavoro) anche quelle di qualche grande evento (una mostra, un concerto) e a capo nel nord Italia c'è sempre stata Milano.
> Personalmente non ho nulla contro i milanesi ne ho alcun risentimento verso Milano, non so come e da chi tu l'abbia percepito. Parlando di città, e non di persone, mi trasmette un senso di grigiore, ma è qualcosa di personale, una sensazione superficiale perchè non ci vivo. Allo stesso modo, sempre per sensazione personale e superficiale Siena mi trasmette un senso di musica.
> Tu da milanese se dovessi descrivere l'anima di Milano cosa diresti?


Io evito perché sembro scema, come una che descrive il marito, sputato Alvaro Vitali, come se fosse Alain Delon.
:carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (11 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io evito perché sembro scema, come una che descrive il marito, sputato Alvaro Vitali, come se fosse Alain Delon.
> :carneval:


Io non davo per scontato tu dovessi essere per forza di parte, è una visione interna.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non davo per scontato tu dovessi essere per forza di parte, è una visione interna.


Ma io sono di parte.
Milano è stupenda, ti dà tutto quello che vuoi e in uno spazio dominabile.
Sono bellissime le case d’epoca e non è grigia, è luminosa.
Mi riempie di gioia anche stare in coda in circonvallazione. 
Gli abitanti sono accoglienti non offrendoti il caffè a casa o portandoti un piatto cucinato, perché non si impone niente. Ma ti accettano così come sei lasciandoti vivere come preferisci. Ci sono ristoranti di tutti i tipi e l’happy hour ti consente di mangiare in compagnia a poco prezzo in modo informale. 
Rispetto ad altre città le donne sono meno truccate, sono vestite sobrie, ma quasi sempre con gusto. I servizi funzionano bene. 
Poi se si vuole vederne l’autoironia basta seguire Il milanese imbruttito.


----------



## Martes (13 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho percepito un risentimento nei confronti di Milano e dei milanesi.
> Ovviamente sui social, nei rapporti diretti  nessuno può essere ridotto a uno stereotipo.
> Non che non ci siano sempre stati pregiudizi sui milanesi, da ragazza eravamo più o meno equiparate allo stereotipo de “le svedesi” ovvero a sessualmente facili.
> Storica è la rivalità con Roma.
> ...


Non ho nulla contro Milano o i milanesi e, in generale, dove vivo io, è vista semplicemente come una grande città industrializzata, con i suoi pro e i suoi contro.
Ma tieni presente che non ho alcun social, per cui forse mi risparmio un bel cumulo di stronzate (dico forse perché appunto non ne ho, deduco soltanto da ciò che dicono gli altri in proposito)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2019)

Per dire.. un mio contatto fb che vive in Veneto si lamenta della pubblicità di “locali fighetti” . Non ho capito nemmeno quali possano essere. In giro mi pare che ormai tutti i locali debbano avere un certo stile e arredamento per poter essere competitivi.


----------



## Martes (13 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire.. un mio contatto fb che vive in Veneto si lamenta della pubblicità di “locali fighetti” . Non ho capito nemmeno quali possano essere. In giro mi pare che ormai tutti i locali debbano avere un certo stile e arredamento per poter essere competitivi.


Non lo so. Da me la popolazione degli aperitivi ha vere "fisse" periodiche (chissà chi è che dirige i burattini, se c'è) che determina il successo o lo sfacelo dei locali a seconda dei momenti


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai visto nulla del genere.



Neppure io. E sono una che non tollera un fazzolettino di carta in terra!


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vieni al Corvetto...


Non fa testo, ho  abitato 50 anni a MILANO e non so neppure dove sia.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non fa testo, ho  abitato 50 anni a MILANO e non so neppure dove sia.


Tre fermate metro linea 3 prima di Porta Romana.
Si arriva a piedi al Duomo in mezz'ora. Quartiere popolare storico, coma la Barona o Rogoredo. 
http://m.ilgiornale.it/news/2015/07/27/corvetto-fra-mafia-arabi-e-arte-di-prada/1155680/
È periferia, ma già area C.
Qui di locali per aperitivi manco l'ombra.
Kebab, qualche ristorante giusto per gli uffici e chi lavora in zona, tanti arabi, tanto spaccio, bottiglie rotte, auto abbandonate, droga, negozi e attività chiuse. Spesso trovi le vomitate sui marciapiedi. 
Fa schifo anche ai miei colleghi.
Meglio dove abito io nell'hinterland appena fuori dai confini.
Più signorile.
Milano è un bel centro frequentato da turisti e impiegati e una periferia trascurata o in alcuni casi degradata e un po' deprimente.
Milano è bella nella zona attorno e dentro i bastioni. Lì ci vivrei di sicuro. 
Con due box per ovviare al problema dei parcheggi.
Già in viale Corsica o viale Padova... Mai.


----------



## disincantata (26 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tre fermate metro linea 3 prima di Porta Romana.
> Si arriva a piedi al Duomo in mezz'ora. Quartiere popolare storico, coma la Barona o Rogoredo.
> http://m.ilgiornale.it/news/2015/07/27/corvetto-fra-mafia-arabi-e-arte-di-prada/1155680/
> È periferia, ma già area C.
> ...



Strano nessuno  si occupi del quartiere, scrivi a Majorino.


----------



## danny (26 Luglio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Strano nessuno  si occupi del quartiere, scrivi a Majorino.


Ha l'ufficio da un anno proprio nel quartiere. 
https://milano.corriere.it/notizie/...to-eed0c4f6-4a32-11e8-a30a-134b88b5afda.shtml


----------

